# How to Avoid Obnoxious Cancellations



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

First, always accept a fare otherwise you will get warnings from Uber.

Second, if the fare is over 10 minutes away immediately call the rider and get someone on the phone first before moving the car. You want to say "Hello, I just got your call and am on my way. My eta is..." Assess the situation and try to ask where they are going. "Do you have a flight?" If there is no answer than do not move the car. Send a text and give them one more call.

Third, if the fare is a really long distance call them to say the computer made a mistake and you are too far away and that they will need to cancel.

Fourth, never cancel or skip fares. Always answer the call. Let the rider cancel. If you are not coming call them and make an excuse as to why and tell them they have to cancel. "Im changing a flat tire." "Computer errored. Im too far." The reality is they will eventually have to cancel as they cant get a new ride without cancelling.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

this is bull, I blow off fares everyday several times and in over 5 Months have never gotten a warning. also most people never answer the phone when you call.. I've also canceled on rides after I accepted it and have not gotten a warning either..


Suberman said:


> First, always accept a fare otherwise you will get warnings from Uber.
> 
> Second, if the fare is over 10 minutes away immediately call the rider and get someone on the phone first before moving the car. You want to say "Hello, I just got your call and am on my way. My eta is..." Assess the situation and try to ask where they are going. "Do you have a flight?" If there is no answer than do not move the car. Send a text and give them one more call.
> 
> ...


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

Suberman said:


> First, always accept a fare otherwise you will get warnings from Uber.
> 
> Second, if the fare is over 10 minutes away immediately call the rider and get someone on the phone first before moving the car. You want to say "Hello, I just got your call and am on my way. My eta is..." Assess the situation and try to ask where they are going. "Do you have a flight?" If there is no answer than do not move the car. Send a text and give them one more call.
> 
> ...


You can also drive the opposite direction as far as possible, and wait for the cancel


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I have received the warnings in regards to acceptance rate and cancellations. They start by texting you the warning. Im not sure how it works in all geographies, but thats how they do it here.

I have used the drive in the opposite direction trick.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so when yall drive in opposite directions, do you call/contact them as well? or just drive away and wait for them to cancel. on avg how long does it take for the rider to cancel?


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The more courteous drivers will call and make an excuse. "Sorry, computer error. Im 45 minutes away." If thats not the case "Sorry, Im stuck with a flat tire." or "Sorry have to go home. Family emergency." The less courteous will just drive. Uber users usually are looking at their phone and will cancel quickly.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The more courteous drivers will call and make an excuse. "Sorry, computer error. Im 45 minutes away." If thats not the case "Sorry, Im stuck with a flat tire." or "Sorry have to go home. Family emergency." The less courteous will just drive. Uber users usually are looking at their phone and will cancel quickly.


yeh but if you just drive (no call/text),that means that much longer that the pax will cancel right? because they thinking you on your way. may not even cancel until 30min or so. which means of course you cant get pings for other pax during that time


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

just. driving opposite direction is stupid as lots of people don't even look at their phone or if they are a girl they are busy getting ready. plus you won't be open to get a New ride. just click cancel and move on. problem solved.. look riders cancel on drivers ALL the time. they don't call and explain why and make an excuse. neither do we. just cancel it. problem solved.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

"Riders cancel on drivers all the time"
So true, why does it matter when drivers cancel when it doesn't matter to riders????
I like uber and overall have had a great experience but there are issues that need to be addressed and that's why I make comments and post here, to try to help make change for the better


----------



## drivingstories (Nov 18, 2014)

What I hate the most is when I arrive at the pick-up spot, but they cancel just before I hit my "Arrived" button. Has happened to me 3 times.


----------



## jason_womack (Nov 17, 2014)

taarbo said:


> You can also drive the opposite direction as far as possible, and wait for the cancel


I love this! Can't tell you how many times the passenger puts their Destination as the Pickup Location. Gave me the idea to start doing that instead of cancelling.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a policy. If the call is in a questionable area or at an odd hour than I need to talk to someone over the phone before I go for safety reasons. If I feel the least bit uncomfortable for any reason I need to talk with the person who sent the call. A short call confirming the address and such.

If no one answers the phone as is the case at times I dont go. I find it unusual that someone just ordered up a ride but isnt accepting phone calls.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I have a policy. If the call is in a questionable area or at an odd hour than I need to talk to someone over the phone before I go for safety reasons. If I feel the least bit uncomfortable for any reason I need to talk with the person who sent the call. A short call confirming the address and such.
> 
> If no one answers the phone as is the case at times I dont go. I find it unusual that someone just ordered up a ride but isnt accepting phone calls.


If you don't want to pick-up in that area, don't accept the ping.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Many times a 2 minute Trip request becomes 13 minutes as soon as I accept. I cancel immediately. It happens when I am on the move and on a highway just past an exit when next exit is too far. I call if I can and explain to rider that it will take me much longer to get there and they should try another driver nearby.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

drivingstories said:


> What I hate the most is when I arrive at the pick-up spot, but they cancel just before I hit my "Arrived" button. Has happened to me 3 times.


Riders always cancel with no thought given to how the driver wil feel about it. I always ignore and rarely cancel if actual ETA is whacked and way more than the trip request ETA.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Many times a 2 minute Trip request becomes 13 minutes as soon as I accept. I cancel immediately. It happens when I am on the move and on a highway just past an exit when next exit is too far. I call if I can and explain to rider that it will take me much longer to get there and they should try another driver nearby.


I believe the ping minutes are as the crow flies. Look at the location to get an idea about how far it is, then don't accept ping. I am near a river with limited crossing and this always happens to me.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The thing is sometimes the pings I get are in places 20-40 minutes away. Someone probably let it bounce and I was the one who got stuck with it. Also, this area has good and bad areas all within a few miles. In one part of the county, there is a sweet area where there is never any crime, but just a few miles away there is a questionable area with a version of the "Bloods" gang. 

Yes I do want to accept the fare, but the computer is dumb to the point that it doesnt know a 43 minute drive is totally unrealistic or that sending me into the "Bloods" gang territory wouldnt be prudent late at night.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The thing is sometimes the pings I get are in places 20-40 minutes away. Someone probably let it bounce and I was the one who got stuck with it. Also, this area has good and bad areas all within a few miles. In one part of the county, there is a sweet area where there is never any crime, but just a few miles away there is a questionable area with a version of the "Bloods" gang.
> 
> Yes I do want to accept the fare, but the computer is dumb to the point that it doesnt know a 43 minute drive is totally unrealistic or that sending me into the "Bloods" gang territory wouldnt be prudent late at night.


Remember, you don't have to accept the ping. I turn down about 25% of pings.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh **** all this.

Just don't accept. 

If the ETA "magically" triples or whatever after you do accept.. cancel the damn trip yourself. It's NBD.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Sometimes when I accept a ping the eta on the navigation is 4-5 minutes longer than what it showed on the ping, that's when I cancel.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Suberman said:


> First, always accept a fare otherwise you will get warnings from Uber.


FAIL! Read your licensing agreeement....Uber can not take action against you for not accepting a ping.
Yes, Uber put that in your contract.
They might send you a note, but its pretty meaningless.

No need to play cancellation games.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds like your own made up policy, that would work well for someone who was there own boss, but you signed up to work for a company that already has policies and guidelines. How about following them. I know they stopped canceling partners because of New Year demand, but that's over now, a lot of you will be gone from your poor ratings and bad service by the end of this month.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i heard they do suspend if you have a high reject ping rate, not true?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i heard they do suspend if you have a high reject ping rate, not true?


Definitely true, cancels is cherry picking, that is why it's got the higher guideline. Not accepting pings is pretty close, if your familiar with your city you can get enough info in the request to know where they are located. Ratings, below 4.6 in most cities your out. We just went through the holidays, think Wal-Mart was firing anyone during Christmas? Think they are now? Embrace this job if that is what you are doing, all of these are personal responsibility things. If you don't have time to do a potentially long drive then you don't have time for any trip, log off, get your next hit of Uber addiction when your actually available to do the job. If you are looking at the passenger app and see your the only one around for ten minutes and you don't want to go that far for a pickup log off because guess what your going to get a ping that you don't want, behind you, when your headed home, gonna cancel, and then some other driver who is further away is going to make the pickup at greater expense. It's everybody else's made up personal policies that affect full time drivers, they know every fare is a potential big fare, they will go get it.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I would love to say that I trust Uber fully, but I dont. They are like any other corporation that you must watch carefully. You cant trust anyone or anything. So if they send you a note about your acceptance rate I would be careful and wouldnt challenge it. They are the ones with the pants here.


----------



## Runner2k (Dec 22, 2014)

Uber must improve the map GUI whenever you get a ping...

Example... Today you get where the PAX is.. Instead, the GUI should automatically indicate where you are and route the destination towards the PAX.


Say you are on a Highway heading NORTH and PAX is south.. It takes a looong time to exit the highway and go back...


----------



## LinuxNinja (Jan 10, 2015)

Suberman said:


> First, always accept a fare otherwise you will get warnings from Uber.
> 
> Second, if the fare is over 10 minutes away immediately call the rider and get someone on the phone first before moving the car. You want to say "Hello, I just got your call and am on my way. My eta is..." Assess the situation and try to ask where they are going. "Do you have a flight?" If there is no answer than do not move the car. Send a text and give them one more call.
> 
> ...


If you're telling passengers to cancel and refusing to pick them up, you don't need to be driving for Uber. If you don't want to pick them up, YOU cancel. Select 'Don't charge the rider'.

I hear stories like this from passengers. A passenger last night was complaining about how an UberX driver was picking him up on New Year's Eve right after midnight, before the surge. The driver arrived, app showed 1 min away, and never showed up, wouldn't answer his phone or reply to texts (which I found out was probably due to Uber's whacky VoIP phone service crapping out), but the point is, if the driver can't locate the rider and isn't going to complete the pickup, it's up to the driver, not the rider, to cancel. If the rider cancels after the grace period, he/she is charged a cancellation fee that he then has to contact Uber to refund. This is poor customer service. We don't need this as a company. We want to provide excellent customer service. Be honest with your riders. Don't give them a reason to not want to ever call Uber for a ride. It affects YOUR $$$.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Suberman said:


> First, always accept a fare otherwise you will get warnings from Uber.
> 
> Second, if the fare is over 10 minutes away immediately call the rider and get someone on the phone first before moving the car. You want to say "Hello, I just got your call and am on my way. My eta is..." Assess the situation and try to ask where they are going. "Do you have a flight?" If there is no answer than do not move the car. Send a text and give them one more call.
> 
> ...


You really don't know what you're doing do you? Why go through all this bullshit? First, never accept a fare over 7 mins away, chasing anything over that is a losing situation. Calling pax with bogus explanations is a waste of time. You're way too worried about Uber who doesn't give a shit about you and pax who don't give a shit about your car, they show it by not tipping you.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

you sound like you work for uber, I agree with just cancel on the rider, bit not because good customer service,if uber wanted that then they need to pay drivers more, not take such a huge cut and allow tipping. bad. customer service is uber fault for pay cuts, pay low, get low service.. bit I do agree to cancel ride to get back online asap to get a New better rider especially if no surge before and now surging.


LinuxNinja said:


> If you're telling passengers to cancel and refusing to pick them up, you don't need to be driving for Uber. If you don't want to pick them up, YOU cancel. Select 'Don't charge the rider'.
> 
> I hear stories like this from passengers. A passenger last night was complaining about how an UberX driver was picking him up on New Year's Eve right after midnight, before the surge. The driver arrived, app showed 1 min away, and never showed up, wouldn't answer his phone or reply to texts (which I found out was probably due to Uber's whacky VoIP phone service crapping out), but the point is, if the driver can't locate the rider and isn't going to complete the pickup, it's up to the driver, not the rider, to cancel. If the rider cancels after the grace period, he/she is charged a cancellation fee that he then has to contact Uber to refund. This is poor customer service. We don't need this as a company. We want to provide excellent customer service. Be honest with your riders. Don't give them a reason to not want to ever call Uber for a ride. It affects YOUR $$$.


----------



## LinuxNinja (Jan 10, 2015)

UberDC said:


> You really don't know what you're doing do you? Why go through all this bullshit? First, never accept a fare over 7 mins away, chasing anything over that is a losing situation. Calling pax with bogus explanations is a waste of time. You're way too worried about Uber who doesn't give a shit about you and pax who don't give a shit about your car, they show it by not tipping you.


Refer to Uber's policies on tipping. There is no tipping on Uber. You're required, yes REQUIRED, to inform your passenger that there is no tipping on Uber. If they still insist, then you can accept a tip, but it's not to be accepted until AFTER you've informed them of this. Tipping is covered in the driver training video and on the test you took to become a driver. This isn't Lyft. Uber is better than that. If you like tips, go work at Waffle House. We're here to move the city, and there shouldn't be cash trading hands in the car. It's an extra burden on you to report this as income, and since there is no tipping on Uber, it's really not worth the extra work to keep a log of tips, which you are required to do if you ever accept them.


----------



## LinuxNinja (Jan 10, 2015)

fork2323 said:


> you sound like you work for uber, I agree with just cancel on the rider, bit not because good customer service,if uber wanted that then they need to pay drivers more, not take such a huge cut and allow tipping. bad. customer service is uber fault for pay cuts, pay low, get low service.. bit I do agree to cancel ride to get back online asap to get a New better rider especially if no surge before and now surging.


Let me get this straight, you cancel a ride if the surge is in place and your current pickup isn't in the surge? You are REALLY trying to upset your customers, aren't you? That's one of the biggest complaints I hear from passengers... drivers like you who don't show up and cancel, then when they re-request a pickup, they get surge pricing and have to wait even LONGER. That's pretty low of you.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

LinuxNinja said:


> Refer to Uber's policies on tipping. There is no tipping on Uber. You're required, yes REQUIRED, to inform your passenger that there is no tipping on Uber. If they still insist, then you can accept a tip, but it's not to be accepted until AFTER you've informed them of this. Tipping is covered in the driver training video and on the test you took to become a driver. This isn't Lyft. Uber is better than that. If you like tips, go work at Waffle House. We're here to move the city, and there shouldn't be cash trading hands in the car. It's an extra burden on you to report this as income, and since there is no tipping on Uber, it's really not worth the extra work to keep a log of tips, which you are required to do if you ever accept them.


I'm not a newbie so I never saw any video and I don't give a **** about any training. You're exactly the driver Uber wants. One who will continue to drive no matter how low rates go, enjoy!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I'm not a newbie so I never saw any video and I don't give a **** about any training. You're exactly the driver Uber wants. One who will continue to drive no matter how low rates go, enjoy!


Tell them Uber wants drivers to be tipped in cash. And since they are evil and can't/shouldn't make money from our tips, they want it this way. We will all see the truth when tip related emails are subpoenaed and made public. Otherwise, why is this great fight to keep tip related emails hidden from public eyes?

If you apply Uber's approach, you are guaranteed to not get any tips. Next, Uber will ask you to tip passengers and you will be OK with that too since you are so naive.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

you must work for uber.. sucker. if uber paid normal rates and did not duck over the drivers it would not be this way. if the riders complain it's ubers fault.


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

LinuxNinja said:


> Refer to Uber's policies on tipping. There is no tipping on Uber. You're required, yes REQUIRED, to inform your passenger that there is no tipping on Uber. If they still insist, then you can accept a tip, but it's not to be accepted until AFTER you've informed them of this. Tipping is covered in the driver training video and on the test you took to become a driver. This isn't Lyft. Uber is better than that. If you like tips, go work at Waffle House. We're here to move the city, and there shouldn't be cash trading hands in the car. It's an extra burden on you to report this as income, and since there is no tipping on Uber, it's really not worth the extra work to keep a log of tips, which you are required to do if you ever accept them.


Man either you are an uber agent or you are an idiot. what idiot waits for a customer to beg you to give you a tip. what a nonsense. uber must be laughing at you now so am i


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

taarbo said:


> You can also drive the opposite direction as far as possible, and wait for the cancel


Doesn't that defeat the purpose? Why not drive toward the money?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

LinuxNinja said:


> Refer to Uber's policies on tipping. There is no tipping on Uber. You're required, yes REQUIRED, to inform your passenger that there is no tipping on Uber.


In order to be a better Fuber driver I would appreciate you pointing out the part of our Fuber agreement that REQUIRES me to inform my passengers that there is no tipping on Fuber?


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> In order to be a better Fuber driver I would appreciate you pointing out the part of our Fuber agreement that REQUIRES me to inform my passengers that there is no tipping on Fuber?


Right, i forgot that part long time ago.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> In order to be a better Fuber driver I would appreciate you pointing out the part of our Fuber agreement that REQUIRES me to inform my passengers that there is no tipping on Fuber?


if you go to your citys page, when it lists rider instructions, it tells them theres no tipping on Uber

also, somewhere, on the driver faqs for your city, it does say you're supposed to tell the pax theres no tipping, and to only accept if the pax insists


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> if you go to your citys page, when it lists rider instructions, it tells them theres no tipping on Uber


Not really interested in what Fuber tells passengers, those instruction do not REQUIRE Fuber's partners to do anything. You did say *we* were required.....correct?


Bart McCoy said:


> also, somewhere, on the driver faqs for your city, it does say you're supposed to tell the pax theres no tipping, and to only accept if the pax insists


Can't find where it says that we are REQUIRED to inform our passengers that there is no tipping on Fuber. Are you confusing suggestions with requirements? If so.....does that mean I'm also REQUIRED to supply water and mints....or is that different?


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

never had any passenger tipping me and complaining about it later. i dont believe Fuber fantasies. If somebody gives you something take it and be happy. No need to convert good pax into bad ones. Think about other fellow drivers. dont mention any no tipping required bull shit.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

LinuxNinja said:


> Refer to Uber's policies on tipping. There is no tipping on Uber. You're required, yes REQUIRED, to inform your passenger that there is no tipping on Uber. If they still insist, then you can accept a tip, but it's not to be accepted until AFTER you've informed them of this. Tipping is covered in the driver training video and on the test you took to become a driver. This isn't Lyft. Uber is better than that. If you like tips, go work at Waffle House. We're here to move the city, and there shouldn't be cash trading hands in the car. It's an extra burden on you to report this as income, and since there is no tipping on Uber, it's really not worth the extra work to keep a log of tips, which you are required to do if you ever accept them.


you are a total ******.. Like uber follows any of its agreements with the drivers, we don't need to follow anything they say. I am an independent self contractor and I can run my own biz however I want.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Obnoxious cancellations??? how are they obnoxious if they cancel??? 
I cancel trip requests all the time, eff Uber and their policy. I get requests that are longer than 5 mins away I call or text the customer and ask where they are going. If the trip is less that 10 mins away I cancel the effer and text them to take a cab. Why in god's name would I drive 15 mins to take someone on a 5 minute trip??? The same goes if I get a request in a certain neighborhood where there are some grungy bars, I show up and if the persons are dirty looking I drive off and cancel the trip. Even if I pick up people, if they piss me off in the car I tell them I'll drop them off at the curb if they do something I don't like, act like idiot's or insult me. I've done it and more than once, my record is 5 cancellations in a row, never heard squat from Uber. Lol, effing Uber drones....


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

I havent gotten many tips but when I do get them I take them and I don't tell Pax that its not required nor wait for Pax to "insist"

If Uber wants me to refuse tips then they should pay better rates


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I have received the warnings in regards to acceptance rate and cancellations. They start by texting you the warning. Im not sure how it works in all geographies, but thats how they do it here.
> 
> I have used the drive in the opposite direction trick.


After receiving several threats via text I sent an email informing them that my acceptance of rides will continue to be based on my decision for financial and safety concerns. Also, I instructed them to NOT send me any texts...EVER! Their reply was that drivers have every right to not accept ride requests and I have not received any further texts of any kind.


----------



## LinuxNinja (Jan 10, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> In order to be a better Fuber driver I would appreciate you pointing out the part of our Fuber agreement that REQUIRES me to inform my passengers that there is no tipping on Fuber?


It's in the traing you were required to complete and agree to.

Accepting tips is against Uber policy - you should NEVER accept tips from clients. Please discontinue immediately. If we find out that you have been, your account will be deactivated.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

LinuxNinja said:


> It's in the traing you were required to complete and agree to.
> 
> Accepting tips is against Uber policy - you should NEVER accept tips from clients. Please discontinue immediately. If we find out that you have been, your account will be deactivated.


perhaps you should post in the "tag you're it" thread.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

LinuxNinja said:


> Accepting tips is against Uber policy - you should NEVER accept tips from clients. Please discontinue immediately. If we find out that you have been, your account will be deactivated.


Nope....not there. I think you are making this up.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I quit saying "no" after about 2 weeks and having a number of passengers question my denial of these tips. I feel it is in the best interest UBER to give UBER passengers what they want. If they want to give me a tip I do not want to upset them do I? LOL I do however say " are you sure?" before teling them how appreciated it is.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I quit saying "no" after about 2 weeks and having a number of passengers question my denial of these tips. I feel it is in the best interest UBER to give UBER passengers what they want. If they want to give me a tip I do not want to upset them do I? LOL I do however say " are you sure?" before teling them how appreciated it is.


Give it some time and you'll drop the" are you sure part" I just say oh thank you. And the ones that throw the money on the seat saying I know you can't take it. I know they had an uber good boy refuse their tips before.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LinuxNinja said:


> It's in the traing you were required to complete and agree to.
> 
> Accepting tips is against Uber policy - you should NEVER accept tips from clients. Please discontinue immediately. If we find out that you have been, your account will be deactivated.


Ok LinuxNinja, this story of yours tops that one from Dumb and Dumber: 



You are an Inspiration for any dumb wanna be!

Somebody gives you a tip and you go beyond your way to decline it? You must be an idiot! Please do not breed your kind!

Especially in short loser trips I want to beat the tip out of some customers if there was a way to get away with it, but I can't. And you are declining tips? What is wrong with you? If you want to do charity, let this business to those who need to make money and go serve soup at Metropolitan Ministries.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If you've been warned by Uber about your acceptance and/or cancellation rates, it's easily solved. Accept all trips, regardless of distance or pax rating. There are lots of ways of getting your pax to cancel, affecting neither your acceptance or cancelation rates. Be creative.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> If you've been warned by Uber about your acceptance and/or cancellation rates, it's easily solved. Accept all trips, regardless of distance or pax rating. There are lots of ways of getting your pax to cancel, affecting neither your acceptance or cancelation rates. Be creative.


who cares if they give you a warning.? I Have a right to refuse a rider if they are too far away, in a Bad neighborhood, or have a low rating. the entire rating system is based on idea drivers can refuse to pick up a rider with a low rating.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> who cares if they give you a warning.? I Have a right to refuse a rider if they are too far away, in a Bad neighborhood, or have a low rating. the entire rating system is based on idea drivers can refuse to pick up a rider with a low rating.


Personally, I disregard the texts and emails from Uber about my acceptance rates, but there have been people on here who've had temporary deactivations for canceling too many rides. If I've canceled a lot of rides in a week, I'll just get the pax to cancel if I accept and then don't want the ride for whatever reason (ETA to pax doubled after accept, better Lyft ride came up etc)


----------

